
The Pentagon’s hand-me-downs helped militarize police - samizdis
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2020/06/the-pentagons-hand-me-down-helped-militarize-police-heres-how/
======
inamberclad
It's been going on for years

[https://www.kpbs.org/news/2014/sep/10/san-diego-unified-
new-...](https://www.kpbs.org/news/2014/sep/10/san-diego-unified-new-mrap-not-
tank/)

[https://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-schools-
weapons-20...](https://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-schools-
weapons-20140917-story.html)

The above aren't municipal police departments, they're _school_ police.

~~~
jjeaff
I am having trouble conceiving any situation at a school that would necesitate
a vehicle like that.

------
ta17711771
Also, when we push back on police having abused this equipment, the populace
(at least part of it) will welcome actual military on our streets with open
arms.

------
GaryNumanVevo
I think American's must ask: Why do the police continue to be over funded, in
a time when our healthcare system is one of the worst among developed nations?
How is it that thousands of police in riot gear and PPE materialized out of
thin air, when our nurses and doctors struggled to find even basic protective
gear?

------
samizdis
> A year after Ferguson, then president Barack Obama signed an executive order
> that prohibited state and local law enforcement from receiving certain types
> of property, like grenade launchers and weaponized aircraft, under the 1033
> program, but these restrictions were short-lived: Trump lifted them in 2017.

